

Ask HN: What color is the dress? - source99

Does anyone have any science to explain the phenomena?
======
dalke
You mean besides the 46 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117137)
which was posted 12 hours ago concerning a Wired article titled "The Science
of Why No One Agrees on the Color of This Dress"?

